# Dish Network Expands Local High Definition Markets (10/9/08)



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The following press release was issued this morning by DISH Network:

*DISH NETWORK EXPANDS LOCAL HIGH DEFINITION MARKETS*​ 
*Englewood, Colo., Oct. 9, 2008 - *DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the digital transition leader, today announced the addition of high definition local channels in five markets: Florence - Myrtle Beach, S.C.; Fort Myers - Naples, Fla.; Greenville - New Bern - Washington, N.C.; Madison, Wis.; and Wilkes Barre - Scranton, Pa. DISH Network® now offers local channels in 70 markets reaching 71 percent of U.S. TV households.
Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the industry with DISH Network's new Turbo*HD *programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. Turbo*HD* is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p resolution where available, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV - analog, digital or high definition.
Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month. 
For more information about DISH Network's 1080p programming, new HD channels and Turbo*HD *system and packages, visit www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).
# # #​*DISH Network Corporation *
(Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides approximately 13.79 million satellite TV customers as of June 30, 2008 with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722™ HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and _PC Magazine. _In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.


----------



## timhk (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks like only channel 9 in HD so far in the Greenville, New Bern Washington Market. I may hold off until they add a few others.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Disappointing E hasn't added Omaha yet maybe next time--Good thing I have the HD antenna hooked up to the tv set for now. Max.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

timhk said:


> Looks like only channel 9 in HD so far in the Greenville, New Bern Washington Market. I may hold off until they add a few others.


I wouldnt call one channel "hd local channel*S* in a market"
Dish should have left that market out of the release.
That is pitiful


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

dennispap said:


> I wouldnt call one channel "hd local channel*S* in a market"
> Dish should have left that market out of the release.
> That is pitiful


Agreed... When DirecTV had the same issue come up with Tri-Cities, TN-VA, they declined to count it as a launched market, insisting on having at least two stations to consider it an "official" launch.


----------



## riah (May 15, 2008)

dennispap said:


> I wouldnt call one channel "hd local channel*S* in a market"
> Dish should have left that market out of the release.
> That is pitiful


Only the one channel they did turn on does not even work! Has been down since yesterday evening


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I tried downloading the program guide but cannot receive the new local HD's. My guess is that they are on 61.5 which I and probably 99% of the other subscribers here in the Madison Wis. area are not set up for. 

Looks like the installers in this area are going to be busy doing wing dishes or eastern arc setups.


----------



## AMD_GAMER (Mar 3, 2008)

Yea...here in Scranton-Wilkes Barre, PA..we only have ABC in HD. I hardly consider 1 local HD channel to count as an added market. Hopefully, we will receive the rest of the channels in the next couple of weeks. I am happy that I will receive the Nascar races in HD for the rest of the season.


----------



## Mojito05 (Dec 8, 2006)

JeffN9 said:


> I tried downloading the program guide but cannot receive the new local HD's. My guess is that they are on 61.5 which I and probably 99% of the other subscribers here in the Madison Wis. area are not set up for.
> 
> Looks like the installers in this area are going to be busy doing wing dishes or eastern arc setups.


Called Dish and confirmed the following for HD locals in Madison:

channel 47 is the only HD channel available through Dish right now

it's on 61.5 so you will need to have another dish installed to get it

the install fee for another dish is $59, or you can extend your contract for 24 months and the fee is waived

And if you extend your contract, make sure they include the free 3 months of HBO and Starz.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Mojito05 said:


> Called Dish and confirmed the following for HD locals in Madison:
> 
> channel 47 is the only HD channel available through Dish right now
> 
> ...


I receive all the local digital channels via antenna now so I haven't really been missing any network HD stuff. It would be nice to have the local HD's on the dish too at times for recording purposes.

I know people in the business so will probably end up with an eastern arc setup instead of doing a wing dish. I don't really want to have two dishes on the roof if I can avoid it.

I still cannot understand why they would put the locals on 61.5 when hardly anyone in this area uses that sat. Was it because of bandwith issues or the problems with the 129 satellite or something else??

Thanks Mojito05 for the info.


----------



## kurts (Jun 1, 2004)

It has been about a week since they added my High def. locals or local in this case. I was wondering if this the normal routine for adding the high. def. locals,
one at a time...or does it depend on contracts with the local stations


----------



## lgabel (Oct 18, 2008)

AMD_GAMER said:


> Yea...here in Scranton-Wilkes Barre, PA..we only have ABC in HD. I hardly consider 1 local HD channel to count as an added market. Hopefully, we will receive the rest of the channels in the next couple of weeks. I am happy that I will receive the Nascar races in HD for the rest of the season.


I wish I had that. I'm located in Northumberland county in the WB/Scranton DMA but apparently the spot beam they put it on doesn't cover this far west. I have been waiting impatiently for WNEP HD for when they put the Penn State games on ABC and when they finally get it up I was crushed to find out that I can't see it anyhow.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

kurts, back in the days of SD additions, Dish would hold off on a market until they had a complete set. They also sometimes went live with 3 or even just 2 networks, and gave a discount while the package was incomplete, if they were close to adding the others.

Recent HD markets have been added with 2 and now even 1 network with no mention of the rest. On the Retailer Chat announcing markets planned for 10/22 they said many of those would also be incomplete. Maybe this is the new normal to get their market count up to reach their publicized goal of 100 by the end of the year.

They no longer advertise that discount, and I don't see people saying they're getting one. The discount wouldn't really apply to the HD package because it's a free add-on to the SD locals.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd be happy if DISH would add whomever they could get a contract for ... let the stations that refuse to play ball be missing and take the heat instead of DISH taking the heat for not having the market.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Agreed. It takes a lot of nerve to demand payment for the opportunity to increase your ratings by expanding your coverage to include the people you're supposed to already be serving.


----------



## jstroik (Oct 19, 2008)

What's the deal with Dish adding FoxHD on 61.5? Having FoxHD over satellite would be awesome since the 622 only has 1 OTA receiver and I can only watch one football game at a time in HD. It would also be nice for recording shows during the week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The local Fox would depend on the market ... many markets have their local Fox HD.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

James Long said:


> I'd be happy if DISH would add whomever they could get a contract for ... let the stations that refuse to play ball be missing and take the heat instead of DISH taking the heat for not having the market.


Amen.


----------

